# Winterabdeckung



## Michael H (5. Dez. 2015)

Morsche

Da ich jetzt meine Teichabdeckung ( das erste mal überhaupt ) 3 Wochen drauf hab , merkt ich jetzt langsam die Entzugserscheinungen . Schon ein Großen Nachteil in unserem Hobby .Ist schon Blöd an den Teich zu gehn und nichts zu sehn . Hab zwar eine Element , das ich aufschieben kann muß man aber auch Glück haben das da gerade einer Vorbeischwimmt . Hab ein paar Kandidaten die ich schon 3 Wochen nicht mehr gesehn hab .
Temperaturen weiß ich im moment auch nicht , keine Ahnung wo der Thermometer gerade rumschwimmt.

Wird nun Zeit für Frühling


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> 
> Da ich jetzt meine Teichabdeckung ( das erste mal überhaupt ) 3 Wochen drauf hab , merkt ich jetzt langsam die Entzugserscheinungen . Schon ein Großen Nachteil in unserem Hobby .Ist schon Blöd an den Teich zu gehn und nichts zu sehn.
> 
> Wird nun Zeit für Frühling



Hi Michael,

tja das ist der Nachteil wenn man ne Abdeckung drauf machen "muß". Ich seh immer was von meinem Tümpel wenn ich in den Garten gehe - z.Z sogar wieder ein paar Fische im trüben Wasser

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2015)

Tja dat is halt so ein Problem. 
Musst du wohl ein begehbares Haus drauf bauen


----------



## Michael H (5. Dez. 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> tja das ist der Nachteil wenn man ne Abdeckung drauf machen "muß".



Müßen muß ich nicht , hatte halt alles rumliegen und versuch es mal .


troll20 schrieb:


> Tja dat is halt so ein Problem.
> Musst du wohl ein begehbares Haus drauf bauen



Und im Sommer bau ich es dann wieder weg . Ne Ne bring mich nicht auf Dumme Iddee'n

Hab meinen Thermometer gefunden , Aktuell 8 Grad


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ne Ne bring mich nicht auf Dumme Iddee'n


Na wenn du es unbedingt willst.
Wie wäre es dein Filterhaus zu verlängern,auf entsprechender Höhe natürlich.
Als Dach könnt man Doppelstegplatten nehmen. Die Wände evtl. auch aus Doppelstegplatten welche im Sommer nach oben geklappt und unters Dach geschoben werden.
Die Idee könnt mir sogar selbst gefallen, müßte ich mir mal aufzeichnen


----------



## Flusi (5. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ist schon Blöd an den Teich zu gehn und nichts zu sehn


...
kann ich Dir super nachempfinden... 
Wir machen im Herbst (Mitte Oktober bis Mitte November) so ein Laubschutz-Netz drüber von NG. (den Sinn dieser Aktion besprechen wir mal an anderer Stelle)
Der Teich macht mindestens die Hälfte der Gartenfläche aus; wenn man durch das Fenster auf diese "verschleierte" Fläche schaut...
Erst kriegt man jedes Mal `nen Schreck, irgendwann könnte man im Kreis ...werde  mir noch gut überlegen, wie das demnächst sein kann.

Warum muß das bei Dir sein mit der Abdeckung? Hast Du da so wertvolle Fische drin, die das mitteleuropäische Klima nicht abkönnen?
LG Flusi


----------



## Michael H (6. Dez. 2015)

Flusi schrieb:


> ...
> kann ich Dir super nachempfinden...
> Warum muß das bei Dir sein mit der Abdeckung? Hast Du da so wertvolle Fische drin, die das mitteleuropäische Klima nicht abkönnen?
> LG Flusi



Morsche

Ja natürlich hab ich nur High End Material im Teich Schwimmen .....
Ne im Ernst , hatte alles hier rumliegen , und wenn man hier liest und hört, ja es kommt auf jedes Grad an bla , bla ,bla .
Bin und war  eigentlich immer ein Gegner von solchen Aktionen . Sehe auch keinen großen Sinn darin die Fische so zu Verwöhnen . Und vor allem wer weiß ob ich überhaupt mit meiner Abdeckung 1 oder 2 Grad mit rausholen .
Mach später nochmal ein Bild von der Kompletten Abdeckung , zu 100 % Dicht ist die auch nicht aber jetzt ist sie halt drauf .


----------



## muh.gp (6. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

eine Abdeckung ist eine Frage der Philosophie, aber es gibt sicher auch Argumente, die klar dafür sprechen.

Ich habe auch abgedeckt. Mein Hauptgrund ist dabei einfach das Vermeiden von Temperaturschwankungen. Gerade im Herbst und Frühjahr setzen den Koi die wechselnden Wassertemperaturen mächtig zu. Kalt wird es im Teich auch mit Abdeckung, zumindest wenn man nicht heizt, aber eben deutlich gemäßigter und konstanter. Natürlich haben die Karpfen in freier Natur auch keine Abdeckung, aber sie leben in Gewässern, die durch ihr Volumen deutlich geringeren Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt sind. Zudem gibt es dort auch wirklich die oft zitierten Temperaturschichten. 
Zudem ist der Koi kein Kaltwasserfisch. Klar, in Japan im Naturteich ist auch Winter, oftmals noch viel extremer als bei uns, aber eben auch deutlich kürzer. 
Ich treibe das Spiel sogar noch weiter und beheize meinen Teich. Vor allem um die futterlose Zeit zu verkürzen, aber auch um besonders im Frühjahr schnell über den kritischen Bereich zwischen 8 und 12 Grad zu kommen. Mein Plan für den Winter sieht so aus, dass ich zunächst mal die Temperatur bei rund 15 Grad halte. Ziel ist bis Ende Dezember. Dann lasse ich die Temperatur langsam sinken. Es folgen fünf oder sechs Wochen bei 6 Grad, denn trotz meinem Weg halte ich eine Ruhezeit im Winter für wichtig und richtig. Aber eben nicht so lange. Danach geht es langsam wieder nach oben, aber dennoch deutlich schneller, als in der Natur möglich. 

Zugegebenermaßen habe ich auch noch ein sehr egoistisches Motiv und baue ich mir gerade über einen Teil meines Teichs eine kleine (echt winzige ) Hütte. Mir ist im Winter die Zeit ohne meine Fische einfach zu lange und so habe ich sie einfach länger und kann dadurch bei Problemen auch Einfluss nehmen. 

Eine Garantie für eine kalte Jahreszeit ohne Probleme gibt es ohnehin keine. Bei allen Optionen lauern Gefahren, und alles kann gut oder eben schief gehen. Aber meine These ist einfach, dass weder unser Koi Urwesen sind (unabhängig davon, ob sie aus Japan, Israel oder Europa stammen), noch unsere künstlichen Gewässer auch nur annähernd die Lebensbedingungen eines natürlichen Gewässers bieten. 

@Michael H: nicht dicht ist gut, der Gasaustausch ist wichtig!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (6. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

Aktuelles Bild .....


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Dez. 2015)

gute Idee mit einem Gartenhauskoiteich
dachte schon mal an einem Treibhausteich wie ein Züchter
oder würde auch eine Grotte gehen so 4m mal 3m ich wohn am Berg


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Dez. 2015)

Du könntest auch den Panzer drüber stellen!


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Dez. 2015)

Mein Teich ist auch seit Anfang Oktober abgedeckt, kann aber ohne Probleme geöffnet werden (1 oder beidseitig). Anderst käme es auch nicht in Frage, möchte schon kontrollieren können ob alles in Ordnung ist. 

Wasser hat derzeit noch schöne 14.3 Grad, die Temperatur wird auch gehalten bis Weihnachten, danach lasse ich die Temperatur auf 7 Grad abfallen, so bleibt sie dann auch bis März.

Gefüttert wird noch min. 2 mal täglich


----------



## Patrick K (7. Dez. 2015)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Gefüttert wird noch min. 2 mal täglich



Ich bin davon abgekommen , im Winter so oft zu füttern ,ein , zweimal pro Woche genügt und belastet das Wasser nicht so arg ,man sollte bedenken , der Filter befindet sich bei 14° auch schon in Winterruhe
salve Patrick


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Dez. 2015)

habe bei mir einen Folientunnel über dem Teich
ist in ca. einer Std aufgebaut und verhindert extrem die Abkühlung.
Kann so den ganzen Winter über die Fische beobachten bzw. füttern.
Bei einer Abdeckung wo ich nichts sehen kann bekäme ich leichte Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2015)

Bei deinem Folientunnel hätte ich nur sorgen, daß ich ihn nach dem nächsten Sturm ein paar Grundstücke weiter einsammeln müsste


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bei deinem Folientunnel hätte ich nur sorgen, daß ich ihn nach dem nächsten Sturm ein paar Grundstücke weiter einsammeln müsste


Das hatte ich auch erst gedacht.
Aber der hat letztes Jahr seine Sturmprobe bestanden womit ich nicht gerechnet hätte


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2015)

Und wie sieht das bei Schnee aus?


----------



## koiteich1 (7. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das bei Schnee aus?



Auch kein Problem bei dem was wir bis jetzt in den letzten Jahren hatten.
Der Schnee rutscht auf der glatten Folie einfach nach unten.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Dez. 2015)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> habe bei mir einen Folientunnel über dem Teich


Wie Lang, wie Breit zu welchen Kurs ?


----------



## koiteich1 (10. Dez. 2015)

Kann bis 10m Länge stecken breite habe ich 5m
je breiter man macht um so flacher wird der wo der Schnee dann nicht mehr so gut runter rutscht.
Preislich liegt man bei dem Teil mit guter Folie bei 250-300€ je nachdem wie günstig man die Federstäbe bekommt


----------



## mkburg (12. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

bei meiner aktuellen Teichtemperatur von 3 °C überlege ich mir schon lange eine Teichabdeckung mir zuzulegen (aber nur eine teilweise Abdeckung), aber schön sieht es wirklich nicht aus. Bisher ging es auch ohne ... "gut".
Ich hatte schon an PE Bälle gedacht, wie ist Eure Meinung/Erfahrung damit?

Michael


----------



## tosa (12. Jan. 2016)

Hi Michael,

Ich habe auf einem Teich einen folientunnel, der macht mehr Arbeit beim Aufbau. Auf dem 2. Teich Ca. 20.000 teichbälle, die machen mehr Arbeit beim abbauen.

Wichtig bei den Bällen ist, ein Netz muss drüber, sonst sind die nach dem 1. Sturm beim Nachbarn. Beim Abbau schmeiße ich die auf den Rasen bei Sonnenschein und lasse dies trocknen, dann geht die kahmschicht einfacher von den Bällen. Etwas riechen tun sie, nehmen im Sommer viel Fläche Weg, ansonsten halten sie die Temperatur gut und der gasaustausch funktioniert gut.

Eine Idee......

Den größten Teil des Teiches mit styrodurplatten abdecken und nur die randbereiche mit Bällen. Dabei würde ich persönlich aber in mind. 50% der styrodurplatten eine doppelsteplatte einarbeiten damit noch Licht in den Teich kommt, denn auch das brauchen die Fische.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## tosa (18. Jan. 2016)

hier mal unsere Teichabdeckung, endlich Bilder gemacht


----------



## koiteich1 (18. Jan. 2016)

Hi Torsten
Hast du auch die Federstäbe oder sind das starre Rohre bei deinem Tunnel?


----------



## tosa (18. Jan. 2016)

hallo Armin,

das sind starre Rohre. Werden einfach nur in den Unterzug gesteckt, die Folie hält sie massiv darauf fest.

Nur an der Rückseite musste ich Zugeständnisse mit dem Gurt machen, geschuldet der Teichform mit dem Kanal und der Harlekin-Weide.


----------



## koiteich1 (18. Jan. 2016)

Da kann man aber sehen das ein Folientunnel nicht nur bei einer geraden Teichform machbar ist wie manche denken.
Damit kann man fast alles ermöglichen 
Mit meinen Federstäben hab ich da sogar noch mehr Möglichkeiten beim einsetzen.
Wobei ich zuerst lieber feste Rohre haben wollte.


----------



## tosa (18. Jan. 2016)

Hi Armin,

Das stimmt, man muss nur etwas tricksen. Wobei ich deine federstäbe gut finde, wie stabil sind die?

Bei mir ist die sommerunterbringung immer das Problem, ist schon viel unhandliches Zeugs.


----------



## koiteich1 (18. Jan. 2016)

Hi Tosten

Die sind sehr stabil.
Da die teile ca. 9m lang sind werden die im Sommer immer an den Zaun gelegt.
und da die Mutter immer Tomaten und anderes zeug pflanzt sieht man die dann nicht mehr 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit aber trotzdem suche ich eine schiebbare Abdeckung.
Muss nur noch eine mit dem richtigen Maß und Preis finden


----------



## tosa (18. Jan. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> eine schiebbare Abdeckung.


das wäre ein Traum......



koiteich1 schrieb:


> Da die teile ca. 9m lang sind werden die im Sommer immer an den Zaun gelegt.


hmmm, meine sind 6m von ende zu ende und 2,4m hoch, das dumme ist die lassen sich nicht gerade hinlegen.
dazu das türelement, das ist ein stück


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Jan. 2016)

Schon mal einer so ein Gerüst aus HT-Rohren gebaut. Mit T-Stücken und einem um den Teich laufenden Rohrstrang müsste man doch was machen können. Bögen oder Graden. Alles Steckbar. Die Frage ist nur. Ist das vielleicht zu leicht?


----------



## tosa (18. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schon mal einer so ein Gerüst aus HT-Rohren gebaut. Mit T-Stücken und einem um den Teich laufenden Rohrstrang müsste man doch was machen können. Bögen oder Graden. Alles Steckbar. Die Frage ist nur. Ist das vielleicht zu leicht?



Hi Totto,

Ist nicht zu leicht, die Frage ist was darauf kommen soll. Doppelstegplatten geht, macht Sinn mit Lichteinfall für die Fische und man kann eine revisionslucke einbauen. Bei den ungeraden teichformen könnte man den Rest mit teichbällen auskleiden. 

Ht-Rohr und styrodurplatten ist sehr leicht, sollte auf jeden Fall gegen Wind gesichert werden. Da macht es mehr Sinn diese direkt aufzubringen, dabei ist jedoch der Nachteil das die isolierende Luftschacht fehlt und das Licht für die Fische.

Denn Fakt ist auch das eine Abdeckung bereits im November aufgebracht und nicht vor April abgebaut werden kann/sollte. Das heißt dann 5-6 Monate Dunkelheit für die Fische. Also in meinen Augen ist das Licht schon wichtig.

Bei den styrodurplatten direkt auf dem Wasser ist das Risiko des gasaustausches brutal vorhanden, denn das Wasser kann die Gase nicht entweichen lassen und kein Sauerstoff aufnehmen. 

Aber deine Idee ist gut und funktioniert auch bereits an einigen Teichen.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Aber deine Idee ist gut und funktioniert auch bereits an einigen Teichen.


Ich glaube wir haben uns nicht so ganz verstanden. Ich meinte mit HT-Rohren und Bögen einen Ring um den Teich zusammenstecken. Dann an bestimmten Stellen T-Stücke in den Ring und da dann Rohre als Bogen über den Teich. Mögliche Stabilität mittels weiterer T-Stücke und Verbindung der Bögen. Über das ganze Gerüst dann eine Folie ziehen.
Im Sommer kann man dann die Rohre und Bögen wieder auseinander ziehen und in den Keller / Schuppen oder so packen.


----------



## Michael H (19. Jan. 2016)

Morsche

Bei zwei mal hinter einander -6 Grad die Nächte ist nun eine dünne Eisschicht auf meiner Pumpenkammer und im Pflanzenbecken . Teichwasser Aktuell +6 Grad . Nun ging es aber mal schnell runter .


----------



## tosa (19. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben uns nicht so ganz verstanden



stimmt, totto,

auch eine alternative, hört sich nicht schlecht an, werde ich mal im Sommer angehen und planen.


----------

